# 34 weeks INCREASED movement??? (somewhat painful)



## babylove719

Hi Ladies, 

I guess it's probably nothing, but I have read and heard most places that at this point fetal movement decreases slightly as the baby has less room to move. However for the last 2 days I have been experiencing a great increase in movement! My little girl has always been a bit of a wiggler and I've felt her regularly since about 16 weeks. 

My last two OB appointments she was head-down and her movements were mainly small wiggles and she would stick her bottom up and outward making a hard lump on the top of my belly which was funny. BUT Lately she has been doing ALOT of stretching and twisting/turning and I have no idea what position she's in right now because when I feel her thrashing around in there I can't tell what parts it might be. Also, it's been quite uncomfortable, bordering on painful when she does these large movements now that she is stronger! 

Anyone think I should call the Doctor? Or is this common? 
Thanks ladies


----------



## LittleMum

Oh god I could have written this post myself, every single word of it!!!
I am in agony tonight and literally feel like she's going to burst out of my skin :(

Very keen to hear what everyone else says.......


----------



## babylove719

LittleMum said:


> Oh god I could have written this post myself, every single word of it!!!
> I am in agony tonight and literally feel like she's going to burst out of my skin :(
> 
> Very keen to hear what everyone else says.......

I said the SAME thing to my hubby last night that it felt like she was trying to escape through my stomach!! It's really uncomfortable isn't it? It made it hard to sleep last night for me as well, and she hardly used to move much when i was up and walking around but now i'll be in the middle of something and she'll thrash so hard it will take my breath away! It really almost hurts!


----------



## Maman

its fine. sometimes when baby gets bigger and space gets tighter you just notice the mvements more and they become stronger, this happened with my first pregnancy


----------



## JZW

Maman said:


> its fine. sometimes when baby gets bigger and space gets tighter you just notice the mvements more and they become stronger, this happened with my first pregnancy

WSS ^ my LO has definitely not calmed down. She is moving as much as she normally does but it just feels more painful, esp. when she headbutts my bladder and cervix area


----------



## Jellyx

Mine too.. I just think they are bigger and stronger at this point that everytime they move we feel them more.


----------



## sma1588

my little girl was the same but she didnt turn untill 36 weeks but i had tons of movment and still do eventhough im 39 weeks now she still goes crazy


----------



## Anzabel

lol My little boy is doing the exact same thing... Twisting and turning... My husband says that he is looking for the escape hole LOL 

It really is sore and painful when he turns like that. I always complain when he does that and my hubby just keeps saying to me, that I am the first pregnant woman to complain about movements.... I just want to smack him then..and the pressure on my bladder aargh... Men! If they had to have children, the human race would die....


----------



## LittleMum

Looks like it's normal then :)
I've got a routine app with my MW in a couple of hours tho so gonna run it past her anyway


----------



## ellie27

With my first baby I never got decreased movements at any point - they just got more stronger and more often as the weeks went by.

At 32 wks now, movements and kicks have just again got so much stronger.

Both my babies have been breech though, so maybe thats why I never noticed decreased movements towards the end??:flower:


----------



## jenny82

I'm the same. The movements are so strong and painful now, it feels like LO is trying to break out of my tummy. OH felt a foot a few nights ago and it freaked him out a bit :haha:


----------



## LittleMum

Just come back from my MW app, baby has gone back into transverse position (she was head down last week), so that's why I'm feeling increased movements and they hurt more as bubs has less space!
MW said she could be a long baby tho?!
Bump is now only measuring 28 weeks


----------



## TinyD22

I've been experiencing the same thing for weeks now, feels like I'm going to give birth to a giant spider lol couldn't work out what way he was sitting at all and he just seems to constantly try and burst out my stomach. Had the midwife on tuesday and he's lying back to back in the 'stargazer' position, so I now have to try and turn him before labour and I'm due this weekend lol xx


----------

